# Indian Lake 16 lber!



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, I get another email from my pal Chuck that says that another friend had a hefty catch! 
It seems that this time his friend Dave was fishing at Indian Lake. 
Like any other day in December the bite was TOUGH but Dave stuck it out and kept on trying.
I've been hearing about Indian Lake for years but for one reason or another I've not been able to check it off of my list. After reading this email though, my mind has been made up!
Dave went to the Dream Bridge area of the lake , armed with his 7'4" Heavy action rod, strung up with some 12 lb. test, he began chunking his Vibee bait knowing that if nothing happened here he was calling it quits for the day. 
He saw some activity on the graph and quickly made a precision cast to the spot where he dropped a marker. As he was just barely pulling the Vibee up off the bottom he felt that all so familiar sluggish weight. Natural instincts took over. Dave reeled up his slack, lowered the rod and swung for the fences. He told my friend, "Chuck, I knew I had a chunk on the line immediately, With no time to spare and this being the only strike all day, I knew it was time to get down in the gutters with this one. All I wanted to do wAs get this one in the bag"!
With his rod doubled over, he knew neither of them were going to just roll over. Determined to get a look at this plump beast he could feel the match drawing to an end. He dipped his net into the water at the ready and finally got the best of the beast.....








A 16 lb. Brunsy!
Well done Dave! I'm heading out with these boys on their next outing.
P. S. I know the ball looks a little suspicious and that there are lots of false reports of balls this size being landed but take my word for it, this guy only fishes Indian Lake this time of the year for strikes like this one!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

B- good delivery 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

... hilarious!


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Dream bridge is a great spot... about 10 years ago, I landed a Schwin 10 speed right in front of the bridge.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

No freaking way... lol


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Was it much of a fight? At least he had skill to spare...once hooked a beer bottle in the mouth , the turn was just long enough it didn`t come off. Reeling it in it wobbled like nobody`s business. Felt like a tangled 12" musky bait...


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

It looks like he kept it....don't you guys know how long it takes for one to get that big? I'd be ashamed. Plus that sand doesn't look like Indian Lake sand to me, not sure if this is on the level. I'm thinking it was caught down south somewheres....


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Great catch! There's no limit on bowling balls, he was completely within his rights to keep it. Mods, lock this thread LOL


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow; that&#8217;s a good pick up! Sometimes it can be hard to get a strike out of a brunsy even though it is bowling season. 

Wah..wah&#8230;wah&#8230;rimshot


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I gotta be honest, I was worried that this post would be ill received as disingenuous or unappreciated from the more serious of us on here. As much fun as I had writing it, I have had equally as much fun reading the replies. 
One could say that I "split" a side laughing?

Thanks for being good sports about it all-


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Great catch!! lol


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

...you should definitely put that picture in a "frame"


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Best dang inland lake in Ohio! Nice catch... I once caught an anchor there and personally know of 3 spinning reel/rod combos swimming the depths there. Ya just gotta keep pluggin away and sooner or later that big one will come to the boat...


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

awesome catch


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

EnonEye said:


> Best dang inland lake in Ohio! Nice catch... I once caught an anchor there and personally know of 3 spinning reel/rod combos swimming the depths there. Ya just gotta keep pluggin away and sooner or later that big one will come to the boat...


See, it's a put-take fisherie!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> It looks like he kept it....don't you guys know how long it takes for one to get that big? I'd be ashamed. Plus that sand doesn't look like Indian Lake sand to me, not sure if this is on the level. I'm thinking it was caught down south somewheres....


I agree...Also, it's definitely not 16 pounds, more like 13 if that. Looks more like the Ohio river then Indian Lake....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## No Luck (Nov 26, 2012)

I love it!


----------

